# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Διευκόλυνση

## cowboysxaris

Πως μπορώ να βλέπω τις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα μου χώρις να ψάχνω ένα ένα τα μηνύματα μου, δεν τα καταφερνω  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

*

Πατώντας εκει,...που εχω κόκκινο .....σε βγάζει <αυτόματα> στο τελεταιο ποστ που εχει κανει κάποιο μέλος!! αν ειναι σε θεμα δικο σου....θα εχει πιο πάνω...και τα δικα σου μηνύματα!!!*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δηλαδή αν έχω και 2 και 3 μηνύματα δηλαδή απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα θα μου τα βγάλω εκεί; Οτι και αν ειναι;;

----------

